# 1099 Form Question!



## Guest (Jan 9, 2016)

So like a whole lot of people I am in a rush to start my taxes so i can get my refund as early as possible.. lol started driving this year so any drivers from last year remember around when uber posted their 1099 forms? i know they have up until Jan 31st so please don't answer with that response lol


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Stephanie619 said:


> has anyone received their 1099 yet? I'm still waiting getting a little nervous here. I emailed and I got a quick response saying that I should check my spam folder and that I should update my info on the vault page and that it should be there by Feb. 2. With Uber's track record I'm a bit worried but fingers are crossed.


Found this with a quick search of "Taxes" and taking the oldest page of posts shown. As it was posted on Jan 26, things are not looking good for you. OTOH, if you total up your earnings/deposits you should have enough to pencil in the required data on Turbo Tax, et cetera.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2016)

i already did that. I'm waiting on 2 w2's and 3 1099 forms. this sucks lol


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

l0rianna said:


> i already did that. I'm waiting on 2 w2's and 3 1099 forms. this sucks lol


Are you doing your own returns, or do you use a tax professional? My CPA wants my figures as early as possible to get started on my returns, and then confirms them when I send in the 1099misc forms as I get them. He asks his clients to do it this way to spread the heavy just-in-time work load. I come very close based on my own record keeping. BTW, you are required to report the income even if you don't receive a 1099misc, and the payer reports that income if it is over $600.
You're probably waiting on those other earnings reports too, right? So Uber may not be the last one you get.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2016)

I file using turbo tax online. I literally filled out all the information I could but can't submit it yet until I can verify once all my paperwork comes in but I am pretty sure the info I have is on point.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

l0rianna said:


> I file using turbo tax online. I literally filled out all the information I could but can't submit it yet until I can verify once all my paperwork comes in but I am pretty sure the info I have is on point.


I read on the TT website that to get Schedule C free on their Deluxe edition you have to use the CD version, and that you would pay extra for online filing that included Schedule C. Did you find that to be correct?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2016)

I've never tried with the cd but have been using turbo tax online for about 4 years now and have always had to pay a fee because of 1099 forms. I've tried out other online sites also like tax act and the fee is less but the refund was smaller. Turbo tax online i feel like it the best option and their website is very user friendly


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

My son has used their online filing for years and is very happy with it. I like to play around with it to see how close I can come to what my CPA does. I got the deluxe program at Costco for $39.95 including the state. I could probably do my own, but he is very reasonable and takes the business related charges as a deduction on Schedule C. I got started with him years ago when I needed help with investment income, before I started contract work. 
Have you been following the thread about the lowered rates in NJ? Going to be hard to make much money now, kind of like Los Angeles.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes I literally just made a post not too long ago about it. Today was the first day for it and I actually made really good money today. Maybe it was just luck but I didn't notice the email until I got home and saw it. It's funny how in the email uber tries to make it sound as if it's going to be a good thing when it reality they are trying to just screw us over a little bit


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Note that Uber's 1099-K forms indicate that you are paid an amount equal to TOTAL FARES. It is then up to you to deduct Uber's commission, Uber's safe rides fee, and any other deductions you might have. It is pretty scary when you get that first 1099-K because the drivers actual earnings are inflated by almost 40%. Don't forget that you will need to send Uber a 1099 to document their earnings. If you paid them more than $600 in commissions you are required to issue them a 1099. Don't let them get off without paying their taxes. Good Luck to all.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

l0rianna said:


> So like a whole lot of people I am in a rush to start my taxes so i can get my refund as early as possible.. lol started driving this year so any drivers from last year remember around when uber posted their 1099 forms? i know they have up until Jan 31st so please don't answer with that response lol


Uber said you can see it online Feb 1st. that was in an email today.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

l0rianna said:


> Yes I literally just made a post not too long ago about it. Today was the first day for it and I actually made really good money today. Maybe it was just luck but I didn't notice the email until I got home and saw it. It's funny how in the email uber tries to make it sound as if it's going to be a good thing when it reality they are trying to just screw us over a little bit


Off topic, but how are things going after the accident you had last month? Did you get a car, and paid for lost income for days you were without one? Haven't seen an update to that thread. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2016)

things are getting a little better thank you for asking! I got a car towards the end of December. Haven't gotten paid yet for loss of income but im sure I will receive it once my lawsuit gets settled. Have a sprained back have to go to a chiropractor 3 times a week but other then that I'm doing okay. Was a very stressful month not going to lie lol


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

L_Uber said:


> So like a whole lot of people I am in a rush to start my taxes so i can get my refund as early as possible.. lol started driving this year so any drivers from last year remember around when uber posted their 1099 forms? i know they have up until Jan 31st so please don't answer with that response lol


you can add all your income up from your weekly statements if you want to start early. It's something you should do anyway to see what Uber includes on the 1099. Last year on mine they included their 20% fee in my income which had to be deducted out. Tolls they reimbursed me for were not included in 1099 income.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2016)

I'll be recieving the 1099MISC bc I only started driving in October and didn't make 20k yet. So the total amount of fares I did without their 25% deduction and tolls will be in box 7 for non employee income?


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

L_Uber said:


> I'll be recieving the 1099MISC bc I only started driving in October and didn't make 20k yet. So the total amount of fares I did without their 25% deduction and tolls will be in box 7 for non employee income?


You'll get a 1099-K. The 1099-MISC is used for referral/incentive payments. If you had some of those, you may get both forms.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2016)

thanks for that info. I guess i will be receiving the 1099k then since i have no incentive or referral payments. sorry for all the questions people lol first year having to file taxes from uber so i just want to make sure it is done right. last question i promise.. anyone know how to send uber a 1099?considering most of us paid them more then $600 in commissions. lol they BETTER pay some taxes considering they are taking a ton of money out of each and everyone one of us


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

StarzykCPA said:


> You'll get a 1099-K. The 1099-MISC is used for referral/incentive payments. If you had some of those, you may get both forms.


You got me wondering why I have been receiving 1099misc forms since 2003 for contract driving from multiple clients, and never a 1099k. Here is what I turned up in a search-



*DEFINITION* of 'Form *1099*-*Misc*' Form *1099*-*Misc* is a tax form that reports the year-end summary of all non-employee compensation. The *1099*-*Misc* form covers rent, royalties, self-employment and independent contractor income, crop insurance proceeds and several other kinds of miscellaneous income.
*Form 1099-Misc Definition | Investopedia*
Investopedia › terms › form1099-misc

Comments appreciated.  T

Edit: from further reading, it appears that because all my clients pay by check, the 1099misc is the proper form. What is confusing to me is that I also read that payments *made by electronic transfer* (as Uber does) go on a 1099misc. The 1099k is for payments by credit card. An example given was if a business hired an independent contractor and paid him in part by check and the rest on a credit card, that would require both forms. 
I had considered using one of those payment reader gadgets on my iPhone for the convenience of not having to send an invoice and wait for a check. Glad I didn't do that!


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> You got me wondering why I have been receiving 1099misc forms since 2003 for contract driving from multiple clients, and never a 1099k. Here is what I turned up in a search-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Form 1099-K was just started a few years ago. Yes, payments made directly from your clients to you should be reported on a Form 1099-MISC.

The idea is Uber is a third party, transferring funds from the rider to the driver. For payments that Uber issues directly to the driver, such as a referral bonus, the payments end up on 1099-MISC (no third party here).


----------

